# My Hubby...



## Tammy (Jul 30, 2004)

*NOT!*


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 30, 2004)

how did you get a pic of me?



md


----------



## Tammy (Jul 30, 2004)

I've got family in Greenville - didn't think those SC girls could keep someone as fine as you a secret, did ya?


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 30, 2004)

Tammy said:
			
		

> I've got family in Greenville - didn't think those SC girls could keep someone as fine as you a secret, did ya?



not for long anyways!!!!



md


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 30, 2004)

He's stuffed socks down his undies  ! 

Good picture Tammy


----------



## Darfion (Aug 2, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> how did you get a pic of me?
> 
> 
> 
> md


You may find it's the goodlookingboybandartist Darfion


----------

